# Ammo in extremely short supply



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Maybe not everywhere but this was at the local Meijer. The locked ammo case was empty except for a few boxes of .22 wmr. A variety of shotgun shells and even some of those 7.something x something rounds were available on the open shelves but no 9mm, no .357, no .45 or similar. It was a downright depressing and scary sight!


----------



## gotlabs (Dec 16, 2012)

Waldog here has some, mostly hunting rounds. I did snag a couple boxes of 38sp today, was really surprised to see those in the case. It would be nice to find a couple more bricks of 22lr though.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

interesting observations, I was actually down at the co-op this morning and noticed that their ammo supplies seemed untouched. I think people don't realize that the co-op carries ammunition. It was the first time I had seen a shelf that was fully stocked with .223 shells in a long time. I asked when they get ammo delivery, they told me every Monday ... It is now Friday. 

What I am having a hard time getting my hands on is a 8lb keg of IMR powder for my yote loads. I finally ran out this year after loading from the same 8lb keg for 3 years. The price made me pucker, and then I realized that there were no kegs above the sticker. I am squeaking by with the single 1lb bottle I could get. I think what burns me the most is it hurts twice as bad every time I miss a shot now.


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

I didn't check the co-op, there prices were always very high in the past. I look at Walmart everytime I go, they have been out of everything for a couple of weeks. I bought the last of the 9mm a couple of week ago. (2 boxes) The .223 has been out for quite so time.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I always check to see what they don't have.


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey Guys,
I just picked up a case of ferdral 12 ga (250 rds) for $51.34 and had another dozen cases. I'm pretty well set for bird shot. I'm tempted to buy another case of #4 buckshot if I can find it.
RIfle and pistol I'm covered pretty well.
Dutch


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

We have a pretty good selection of ammo at the feed store I work for. My boss was looking yesterday and told me that for the entire month of December, they sold $8700 worth . As of yesterday, they had sold just over $17500 the first 18 days of January. 

After the speech last week, the guy in charge of the ammo display is restocking twice a day.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

LOL, I can imagine that most places would be restocking twice a day ... esp in areas that have not always been permeated with guns. Around here, a person would be insane to report suspicious activity over the purchase of a few thousand rounds. We as a community have always purchased like that. It's not out of the ordinary. When I went in to buy 5 bricks of 10.22 at the local sporting goods store, the guy behind the counter asked me if I thought 2500 would be enough. At first, I thought he was joking ... right up to the point where he said "well, with your family of seven, that is only a little over 300 shots each, and you went through 3 bricks by yourself last year in June July and August." I must have looked at him like some kind of stalker, so he quickly explained he remembered talking to me about killing off a bunch of ground squirrels and needing to practice with the little guns a bit more. It wasn't some kind of big brother is watching you conversation, and it kinda felt good to get home town service where the salesman may not know your name, but he makes an effort to know his customers and care enough to remember something about them. I bet that is the guy who has seen sales go through the roof. I think I better add him to my list of WTSHTF contacts, as he will probably know who has how much of what stashed around the country side.


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

Local shop here had both 20rd AR mags and .357 sig. It's kind of like prospecting now, got to work a bit to hit pay dirt.


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

I was amazed when I did an online search and found that nearly all companies were sold out of 30-30 of all calibers. It is silly . The gun and ammo manufacturers and dealers need to send obama a big thank you card.


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

DYngbld said:


> I didn't check the co-op, there prices were always very high in the past. I look at Walmart everytime I go, they have been out of everything for a couple of weeks. I bought the last of the 9mm a couple of week ago. (2 boxes) The .223 has been out for quite so time.


 
Not to mention that Wal-Mart has now placed a 2 box limit on ammo.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

My closest wal mart is limiting to 6 boxes. Least last time I went in last week.


----------



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

Just saw a video from shot show on reloading powder . Apparently they are also working overtime to get powder to their customers . You wonder when this will level off and the shelf start to recover or those who haven't been able to stock finally get to have ammo . I bet their are allot of people who want to buy a gun , ammo who can't .


----------



## MelonBar (Dec 27, 2012)

Makes a good argument for keeping a few black powder guns.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

I recently bought a new Ruger LC9 for concealed carry and have never shot it. I'm putting off going to the gun range until the supply recovers some.


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

Wintergrower_OH said:


> Just saw a video from shot show on reloading powder . Apparently they are also working overtime to get powder to their customers . You wonder when this will level off and the shelf start to recover or those who haven't been able to stock finally get to have ammo . I bet their are allot of people who want to buy a gun , ammo who can't .


I don't believe it will level off anytime soon. I am afraid the government will put a very high tax on ammo and then it may level off but will be very expensive to buy. I hope I am wrong.


----------



## Hannah90 (May 2, 2012)

Scheels in Iowa City is empty. All the semi auto guns they had are gone, all the common concealed carry pistols and revolvers are gone. Ammo is gone too. About the only thing you can get is a shot gun and the shells to go with it. 

Are people really that scared? I guess all this didn't effect my family as we have everything we need, but it's a little unnerving seeing it all gone.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

If you don't have it now, then you ain't gonna get it for a year, or two, or three, or ???


----------



## Hannah90 (May 2, 2012)

Eh, I wouldn't go that far. There has been a LOT of fear mongering since Sandy Hook. (NOT saying you're trying to fear monger Jim, not directed at you in any way) 

I personally think once it all settles down, folks will go back to buying as normal and it will even out for pistols and revolvers and .22lr etc. Now, I can't say so much for "assault weapons." Not sure what the King is going to do with that.


----------



## Hannah90 (May 2, 2012)

Agreed. I have a serious Liberal on my facebook. Every time I make a mention about "sheeple following the king" etc, he feels the need to make a comment about "sheeple scrambling for guns" trying to insult me. I finally told him I HAVE all I need, guns and ammo. No scrambling for me. I am not a sheep. Baaaaa


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

3,000 rounds of 22 LR have left my personal stash in the past week to supply friends who did not plan ahead.


----------



## Hannah90 (May 2, 2012)

You are more generous and kind than I am.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Bought a brick of Stingers off BIL just before Christmas. Bet he's regretting selling them to me now. 

I was hoping to to more plinking with the larger calibers but until the supply comes back that activity is out. Should stock up on shotgun ammo since it seems to be plentiful.


----------



## rhome (Aug 10, 2006)

I was at one of my area's larger gunshop/indoor gun range.
I had to see for myself all the internet reports.
YEP, no EBRs on the wall.
Now here's the good news...22LR stock normal. 
1K boxes of 308, 38 spl., 9mm, 7.39/54 ,12ga00, 380. stacked deep. ahhh for a price, better than the internet, but much higher than 2 months ago.
Of course, *No 223.*
I talked to the manager whom I've worked for and known for 15 year.
He said there won't be much ammo in "the pipeline"for quite some time.


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

They are only stocking once a day at work now. A couple of young guys came in wanting .22 LR and there were none. The guy behind the counter told them they are stocking every morning and this morning a fellow was there and bought every .22 that was put out. The boys didnt know what to say and the sales guy told them he had a brick put back to buy when he left this evening and would let them have it and get his in the morning. 

Then I noticed the price on 5.56 ball ammo, Russian made. $31.95 a box. Just a couple months back I was buying it for less than $7. Julian told me the supplier is charging per round. And out of the last order of 40 different types of ammo, they got 4. 

I saw a picture online last night of a notice sent back to someone who had ordered some .22 online and were told it would be October 2013 before it would be shipped.One 555 count bulk box of .22 LR. 

This is absolutely insane.


----------



## MelonBar (Dec 27, 2012)

Can you imagine if we where talking about food instead of guns and ammo?


----------



## Hannah90 (May 2, 2012)

Good point melonbar.

Call it cold, but if we WERE talking about food, I would be saying the same thing. 
Should have planned before. Yes, yes, I know. They won't. Boyfriend and I were just talking about this today. It's funny, two years ago when I met him, he thought I was a little crazy, and today he's sending me texts about "sheeple." Hehe.


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

MelonBar said:


> Can you imagine if we where talking about food instead of guns and ammo?


We may be before its all said and done.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Remember a while back when there was the talk of chocking the ammo supply . .??

Well through his actions the commander-in-thief certainly has done that . . . .for now......

No I am not trying to be "fear mongering" . . . just realistic about how "the pipe line" has been chocked off.
And as long as that certain set of criminals remain in DC (district of criminals) things are not likely to change..............................


----------



## Hannah90 (May 2, 2012)

*chuckles* I don't think you're fear mongering Jim. I was mostly thinking about a particular alternative news talk radio host.  There is NO doubt that the supply is slowing down and not readily available as before Sandy Hook. But, I don't see it lasting for years EVERYWHERE. Ya know?


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Fortunately, as part of my retirement planning, I stocked up big time on primers, powder, bullets, alloy for casting, brass and 22 LR over the past couple years.

If I am reasonably careful, I am good for 20 years.

I will have to stop giving other people stuff from the stash though!


----------



## MelonBar (Dec 27, 2012)

LOL, Yeah tarbe, we should all invest in "precious metals".


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Hah, I truly hoped things would settle down and if not, there would be a notice. NY now has some of the most asinine laws about ammo purchases going. No notice. Things were pretty well sold out prior to it. The lesson is that laws can be enacted in hours, not days or weeks. Some people are taking note of that now. A few realized it before. Funny how the talk of this happening was labeled fear mongering prior to it actually happening.

The wait for some calbers at one of my favorite internet stores was fall 2013. I can easily see years of backlog.

Sadly, money can be a consideration in not having bought way ahead. That is what kept me from getting reloading equipment.....


----------



## Hannah90 (May 2, 2012)

Ugh. I do feel sorry for those living in New York. If it were me, I would move. Of course, it's easy for me to say that when It's NOT me. But really, I would consider a move to a less nazi-ized state.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

I am consideing AK. But, it is years of homesteading here to get the farm where it is now. Jobs and family in a rural area. Used to be ok, not so much now.
My point is, the law can change anywhere. Even if a particular state is good, the feds may see to other things. My advice to any and all is to store what you can afford, NOW! If your local store is low, visit more often.. hitting it when they restock.


----------

